# Advice please



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

This is what i have collected for my visitor Marriage visa and ready to go forward ..please help if i am missing anything... 

Small wedding family and close friends /relatives 

Clumber park dinner for family and close friends
Passport (mine)
Fiance passport (copy)
Bank statements
letter from accountant who does her taxes (she has her own business)
letter from registry office confirmation of wedding date established time and room set.
Wedding + engagement ring receipts
Wedding dress receipts
letters from friends
T4 tax slips for the companies i worked for in 2014 self employed (contract work) + letters from previous employers
Letter from for my contracts coming up when i come back.
Flight itinerary
letter from fiance (residence)
Pictures, conversations from FB messenger, and Tango conversions, over the course for our relationship..
Canadian citizen 30 yrs well established. Will come back after wedding and put in spousal visa.
Money for expenses dinner, wedding 5000£ +900£ flight return =5900£
My divorce decree have it.

Thanks would really appreciate it.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Some one or anyone. .ty in advance


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Please any advice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've changed your title so that others may look, rather than just mods 

Jo xxx


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you jojo


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

*Lawyers*

Hi All just an update:
I had Kcchambers do my paper the lawyer who signed m papers to forward to the Visa office has left the company, should i be still using this form also i cant get in touch with anyone there seems like the message box is full..

2) Do i really need the letter all it says is please accept and let so and so into the country under codes and signed off.

3) if not, i have all other document to which i have gone over and over making sure i have not missed anything. Bottom line i have to convince them anyways.

Any advice ty.
EJ


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Our application was a number of years ago now, but here are some of the things we included:

Date stamped emails
Receipts from trips (hotels, airline boarding passes, etc)
Photos showing us with the person officiating our marriage and from the reception
Wedding invitation
Copies of cards received for our engagement/marriage
Envelopes mailed to us showing both our names
Photos from our trips together
A couple letters from friends validating our relationship
Phone bill records

... essentially anything that showed we were a bonafide couple! Wishing you a speedy & successful application.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks oggy, i have most of those some phone calls we used Tango and FB messenger +phone which is free i can download all the conversations from tango and FB messenger

ty so much


----------

